# I cannot find the definition of "flip"



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

Is "flip" a style of holding? A style of follow through after release of the pouch? A style of slingshot frame? Either didn't see it in the posted glossary or it's a term everyone but me knows (grin).
Thanks.
Don


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

It has multiple meanings.

Some old schoolers call the frame a flip....."What flip are you using today?".

Most refer to it as the action of their frame hold hand, after the ammo has passed through the frame, they kind of "flip" or tilt the frame towards the target.

I believe it's mostly for OTT and PFS. 

I've tried and don't see the need for it based on my showing style.

I'll use the term in the following manner. If someone buys a sold out ltd edition frame for $80, sells it as soon as they get it for $120, I may comment "nice flip". As they are flipping it for profit.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

brucered said:


> It has multiple meanings.
> 
> Some old schoolers call the frame a flip....."What flip are you using today?".
> 
> ...


This is true. I have a prominent “flip” when I shoot. Keep shooting!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

"A flip" is the frame. Typically a natural treefork, but not necessarily so.

But "the flip" got it's name from the action of the quick instinctive shooting style that was used to get maximum retraction speed from inner tube latex (red was best).
So Flippery is the old school name for the Art of Slingshot Shooting.

The old Appalachian shooters "flipped" their "flips" for hunting small game. One excellent example of this is Rufus Hussey's shooting style.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

As stated above,, flipping can be a specific shooting method with OTT frames. Some people flip the forks forward on release. A good video on it toward the bottom of this page.





__





Shooting Pocket Predator Slingshots


The Evolved Slingshot, form, function, ergonomics and advanced materials combine to make the finest and most accurate modern designed slingshots




pocketpredator.com


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

F&S Classics: The Art of Flippery


Field & Stream writer Ted Trueblood explains how to hunt birds and squirrels with his trusty slingshot.




www.google.com





I can do the Googling fairly well. You have to add words ans use "*_*" and "slingshot/flippery" to force the search engine to listen.

But almost searches lead here or Slingshot Community Forum.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Where I come from flip is a shortened turn for beanflip.


----------



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

Wow. This is gonna take some time for me....Grin. Don


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

KYwisher said:


> Wow. This is gonna take some time for me....Grin. Don


I have loved the past few years exploring this rabbit hole while rediscovering the hobby I loved in my youth.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

The opposite of flop, you get it, flip flop. Just kidding!  



Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I flip, therefore I am.


----------



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

HAHAHAHAHA! This will make a newbie......flip out. Don


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The " flip " is also used to communicate with rude drivers on the roadways in the the United States . Also known as the finger .


----------

